# Pre-veneered board - MDF or ply?



## john983 (31 May 2021)

Just finalising the material choice for building a walk-in dressing room and have settled on using 38mm pre-veneered boards for the shelving and to support the hanging rails.

The choice seems to be between using pre-veneered MDF or ply. Given the lesser weight and strength (to avoid any sag), seems ply may be the best? I would like to ask if anyone with experience has any suggestions on the best choice here.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Cabinetman (1 Jun 2021)

Hi John, I got over this problem once by making the shelves as torsion boxes, two sheets of veneered MDF with strips of pine all glued together to form a sandwich and lipped on the front edge, yes it worked a treat but I realised after spending many hours on it that it would’ve been much better quicker and cheaper to just use solid oak. 
And you wouldn’t have the assault on the senses of such thick edges showing. Ian


----------



## Peter Sefton (1 Jun 2021)

MDF will sag under its own weight in time ply will be much stronger, but I wouldn't hang your rails of the shelves this will put undue load on them-much better to have the rails on metal end supports.



https://www.ironmongerydirect.co.uk/product/30x15mm-oval-steel-tube-1829mm-length-polished-chrome-440529



Cheers

Peter


----------



## TRITON (1 Jun 2021)

The Sagulator – WoodBin


----------



## recipio (2 Jun 2021)

You mean 38 mm for the vertical components. ? It would be impossibly heavy for shelving. Of course with shelving you only need to stiffen the front and back edges and I've done this by milling a 40 mm batten with a 16 mm dado to take the panelboard. It works fine and the only hassle is matching solid wood to the panelboard.
I'd recommend using the oval style rails that simply clip in place - the circular older style rails are a pain to fit .


----------

